# dragons blood peacock



## cjordan525 (Oct 12, 2008)

what is the latin name for the dragons blood, can't find it in the profiles :-?


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Aulonocara

That's it, they're a hybrid. AKA strawberry... many more names.
I love them. But there's different varieties, some are blood red while some are yellow, I think everyone has just basically classified them together.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

This just recently came up... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=181301

Bulldog, no... they are not to be given any part of a latin name either. 
These fish are NOT Aulonacara.

At most, you might see fish of this sort referenced via a sort of nick name "aulonacara hybrid". Even that is somewhat misleading.


----------



## cjordan525 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks, I thought as such, just trying to make sure. They are beautiful thou.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks for that :thumb: 
Are they from an mbuna mix? I always thought they were bred from albinos and "German reds" or at least Aulonocaras in general.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Some of the fancy-type Peacocks do throw fry that show some mbuna like characteristics...

But that's beside the point. 
Hybrids of any sort never get a Latin name or part there-of. E.g. Aulonocara baenschi x Aulonocara hueseri would produce fry that could be called peacocks, but never Aulonacara...

Aulonacara is a Genus name which is a grouping of species. baenschi x hueseri would not form a new species right? So no genus name would be attached either.

Hope that helps clear this up


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Domain: Eukaryota
Kingdom: Animalia
Subkingdom: Bilateria
Branch: Deuterostomia
Infrakingdom: Chordonia
Phylum: Chordata
Subphylum: Vertebrata
Infraphylum: Gnathostomata
Superclass: Osteichthyes
Series: Percomorpha
Class: Actinopterygii
Order: Perciformes
Suborder: Labroidei
Family: Cichlidae 
Genus: Aulonocara

How far back do we have to go? Cichlidae?
Or since they are "man made", do they not even belong in the animal kingdom?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

You don't go "back" through the latin classification system at all... 
you switch over to common names.

The reason you don't try to classify them at all is that hybrids are considered anomalies.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

We can at least still call them "peacocks"? can't we? 
Thanks, I just always thought Aulonocara a X Aulonocara b would be an Aulonocara cross.
Never thought of it that way.

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack you thread, cjordan.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

bulldogg7 said:


> We can at least still call them "peacocks"? can't we?
> Thanks, I just always thought Aulonocara a X Aulonocara b would be an Aulonocara cross.
> Never thought of it that way.


It would be a cross of two different Aulonocara and you could paraphrase that down to an "Aulonocara Cross". This would be a description of it's lineage, but not the actual name of the fish.

"Peacock" would be the most accurate name because there's really no scientific classification connected to that name. Put whatever colour or fancy name you can think of that represents the physical appearance to add in front and you got yourself a name! :wink:


----------



## emtbmike (Sep 30, 2005)

Fire fish, strawberry and dragon bloods are all the same fish just different quality.


----------



## cjordan525 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks bulldog and number6, actually a great lesson for me. 8)


----------

